

Facebook Co-Founder Launches New Startup - wicknicks
http://www.fastcompany.com/1587957/facebook-chris-hughes-jumocom

======
jonnyrotten
Shrug. It's been around for ages:

<http://www.idealist.org>

Not sure why this is a big deal.

~~~
deltapoint
Jumo is a similar idea to idealist but I think/hope jumo can do it better.
Chris did a great job to help organize the movement supporting Obama during
his campaign, if he can do something similar for a bunch of non-profits a lot
of good could come from his efforts.

It is also a big deal because it is Facebook's co-founder who is doing this.
Almost any company that he is launching would get press.

